# Throttle Body Replacement



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I finally got my OEM replacement for my 2005 and the only thing in the box, was the TB. My question is, does this part require a gasket of some sort or is it a simple snug swap?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It needs a gasket or O ring whatever it has. Can you reuse the old one?


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> It needs a gasket or O ring whatever it has. Can you reuse the old one?


I am going to be taking it off in about 2 hours.. When I do I will let ya know..If the current one is worn or dry and cracking Ill replace it. Hopefully being what it is there's not too much wear and tear on it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My stock LS6 manifold and my 102 FAST with Nick Williams TB both had O rings so I believe you'll find that too.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The service manual suggests discarding the old gasket. The part number is 12576549 if you end up needing one.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you all for comments... Just reiterating, yes it does come with an O Ring, and mine was Green. I did not have one and with what I believe was quite decent analyzing came to the conclusion that the one on there, though I will replace at a time, did look like it was intact without and dry cracking and fit the gap nicely, so I did reuse. This all started with the error code (i forget) but more or less said the throttle position senor was getting less voltage, or not enough. So I took it to Pontiac dealer and he said it was the throttle body and or cable.. But I told him that from some investigating online others had said it was the throttle pedal. He insisted it was the throttle body and or cable, but said it'd be cheaper to replace the cable.. I said "ok". He said if it still happens then it is the TB. Anyway, after like paying him 300 for that (yes i know) I got my car back and sure enough check engine light, reduced performance mode.. So I call him and he "secretly" tells me the part number of the throttle body OEM because he will charge 800 to get and install. Long story short I got an OEM for 304.00 and just installed it. So far, no engine light and it runs perfectly fine. Lets hope this did it. If not, the only thing left is the pedal.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The factory says to use all gaskets only once but you can reuse about all of them many times with the exception of head gaskets. I (and many others) have reused timing cover, TB and intake manifold "O rings" even exhaust manifold MLS gaskets. If yours works well there is absolutely no reason at all to replace it "just cause". If you have any sealing issues it will be right away. They are nothing like the cork gaskets of the old days.


----------

